# هل تعني لك العائلة ؟



## bashaeran (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحية مسيحية وسلام الرب مع الجميع . كلنا اعضاء ومنتمين لعائلة معينة لكن الي يوحدنا نحن كمسيحين نحن عائلة واحدة لاننا عائلة كنيسة المسيح الواحدة له المجد ،كاثوليك او ارثذوكس او بروتستانت او يعقوبين او اي تسمية تحمهنا كنيستنا على عاتقها. 
على اي اساس يجب ان نهتم بالعائلة لا ننسى بان نرجع لوراء بشي من القليل .ونفتح الكتاب المقدس وننظر الى العائلة المقدسة بالاخص القديس مار يوسف والعذراء مريم والطفل يسوع .كيف كانت وكيف نحن الان . اهتمام بالعائلة هو ما يركز علىه الرب يسوع ربما نسال من اي ناحية . دائما ما لا نفكر به ونركز عليه هو الاحترام وفوق كل الشي هو الحب . 
اكتب اليكم قصة معبرة جدا عن الحب سمعتها من احد المكرسات بالخدمة واعجتني كثيرا وعلمتني كثيرا جدا .
كان هنا عائلة مكونة من اب وام وطفل . كانت هذه العائلة سعيدة وملتزمة من كل النواحي كحياة زوجية والدينة من جانب الاخر اهتمام  بصلاة قبل الاكل وبعد الاكل وفي الصباح وقبل النوم ، كان الوالد يعمل في دائرة معينة وله اشغاله والتزاماته الخاصة بالعمل والام شغل البيت والعمل وتربية الطفل كاكل الامهات . مرة او يوم من ايام بعد الفطور قام الوالد بتحضير اوراقه لذهاب الى العمل لكنه لم يرى احد اوراقه المهمة ولم يعرف اين تركها او وضعها واصبح عصبيا لانه لم يجدها ودار بين زوجته مشادة ،سالها عن الورقة  وبعدها ذهب مشغول البال الى العمل . وبعدها تقوم الام بترتيب البيت وطفلها وتستعد لذهاب الى الروضة لتوصل ابنها هناك وبعدها تذهب الى عملها . واثناء ذالك يتصل زوجها ويقول لزوجته ان الورقة كانت على مكتبته وقام بالاعتذار منها لكن المفاجئ ان طفها لا يعلم ذلك وبعد الرجوع الى البيت كانت ملامح الطفل توحي بالزعل لانه لم يشاهدة والديه يتشاجران او ان تقوم بينم اي مشادات كلامية . لكن الام لا تعرف السبب لانها تتوقع بان طفلها ربما كان يومه في الروضة لم يكن جيدا . واحضرت الام الغداء وتنتظر زوجها لكي يتغدون سويا وعند الوصل الوالد كان الطفل في غرفته ونادته امه لتناول الغذاء ولب نداء امه وجلس في مكانه من غير ان يتكلم وقالت امه نصلي يا ابني لانه هزة راسه بنفي وسالته هل ناكل وايضا هزة راسه لكن بعدها رفع راسه ونضر الى الوالدة والوالد وعرفت الوالدة بانه لاحظ ما دارة بينهم من مشادة كلامية وكان يعتقد بان والديه متخاصمان لانه لم يشاهد اي يوم ذلك . فاطمئنته الوالدة واخبرته بان والده وجدى الورقة في مكتبته وواتصل بيها في العمل وظحك والد وتعجب من ما رائه ؟وعرف قيمة الحب في العائلة  ثم قال الولد لا يوجد شي ومد يده فوق راسه وقبله وقبل زوجته امام الطفل وقال له لنصلي وافرح قلب ابنه وبدوا بالتناول الغداء.
لكن المقصد هو ان تعرف قيمة العائلة ولكي نعرف قيمة الحب الذي بذله الرب من اجلنا يجب ان نفكر ونفهم ما هو الحب ؟ هل هو انا فقط ؟ ام مثل ما انا والغير ايضا ؟ الم يقول الرب يسوع اعملوا مثل ما تحبوا ان يعمل لكم .
والكتاب المقدس  خير مكتب او وسائل عندما نبحث عن اي شي . اذا كنت ابا او كنتي ام او اذا لم تغامر في الحياةو السكة امامك طويلة يجب ان نعرفوا الحب قبل ان نتذوقه . فلا نقل لغير اي كان اي كلماة عصبية كانت رديئة او بذيئة تعرفون لماذا لاننا نقولها الى شخص اخر الا وهو يسوع لكي ندرك لنعطي المجال لنفسنا ونفكرة مرة  ومرتين ونهدى قبل ان نلفظ . لاننا نعرف بان يسوع يحبنا وعندما نخطء يقطع الخيط بيننا لكن لو اعترفنا بخطيانا يقوم الرب بالربط الخيط ، خيط الصلة بيننا فلكي نحس باننا قريبين من الرب من كثرة اخطانا واعترافنا له بالخطء يشد الرب الخيط لكي لا يكون المجال الى انقطاعه  مرة اخرى تعرفون لماذا لاننا نكون قد اقتربنا من الرب كثيرا باعترافتنا . فاحبوا ايها الاخوة لان الرب يقول ذلك .*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

​


----------



## bashaeran (6 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ​


*ميرسي لمرورك وابداعك*


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## bashaeran (13 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا​
> 
> شكرا​
> الرب يبارككم​


بشكر رائك ويبارك الرب الجميع امين


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## bashaeran (13 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​


بشكر رائك ويبارك الرب الجميع امين


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## bashaeran (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


حقيقة بداعة والاهم ايات و تسلم ايدك وشكرا :new5:


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## bashaeran (16 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>


شكرا لابداع الرائع وربنا يباركك


----------

